

Time Your Attack: Oracle’s Lost Revolution - designtofly
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_oracle/

======
10ren
Oh come on. What about Sun "The network is the computer" Microsystems? What
about Java, originally designed for a settop box, as described, way before
1995? Although I tend to credit Sun with the idea, the concept was in the air.
There's even a book (fiction) about it, "The first 20 million is the hardest".

I guess Sun can't buy ad space in Wired anymore... Oracle can.

BTW one page: <http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_oracle/all/1>

------
SingAlong
_“What the world really wants,” Ellison told the crowd, “is to plug into a
wall to get electronic power, and plug in to get data.”_

With all the cheap netbooks and handhelds today, this is the end-point I see
the world saturating to.

Well, apart from developers - who need good full-feature machines with apps
and toolkits - the others would only need access to the internet. I see it
something like "turn on the computer" vs "turn on the net".

Bulding an OS around a web browser, Chrome OS, I think is a step towards this
goal.

[EDIT: Oh ya. Chrome OS has a mention at the end of the article]

 _”Mr. Larry is near Australia in his sailboat and can’t be reached,”_

I believe that whatever hotshot CEO you are, you must always be accessible by
your employee and be ready to discuss their problems (atleast if not your
customer if you have a CS team).

~~~
gaius
I bet he can be reached by people he considers more important than Wired
journos.

~~~
SingAlong
That line wasn't about their response to Wired :) That was what his assistant
told the Oracle's NC team when they wanted to discuss a problem about the
machine with him.

P.S: You didn't read the article did you? ;)

~~~
anamax
> That was what his assistant told the Oracle's NC team when they wanted to
> discuss a problem about the machine with him.

If it was a technical problem, what are the odds that his input would have
been helpful?

------
jrockway
_Productivity tools and games that are run as applets written using protocols
like Ajax and Ruby on Rails. No downloads required._

The "no downloads required" part is true. The rest... not so much.

